# Hallo liebe VB-Programmierer



## kako27 (5. Juni 2018)

Ich hab ein Problem mit m Compileren... Hier ist das Programm vom Zeitgeber als Lösung



```
Public Class Form1
    Private Sub TimAnzeige_Tick(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles TimAnzeige.Tick
        LblAnzeige.Text &= "x"
    End Sub

    Private Sub CmdStart_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles CmdStart.Click
        TimAnzeige.Enabled = True
    End Sub

    Private Sub CmdStop_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles CmdStop.Click
        TimAnzeige.Enabled = False
    End Sub
End Class
```
und da ist meins:

```
Public Class Form1
    Private Sub TimAnzeige_Tick(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles TimAnzeige.Tick
        Dim LblAnzeige As String
        LblAnzeige.Text &= "x"
    End Sub

    Private Sub CmdStart_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles CmdStart.Click
        Dim TimAnzeige As String
        TimAnzeige.Enabled = True
    End Sub

    Private Sub CmdStop_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles CmdStop.Click
        Dim TimAnzeige As String
        TimAnzeige.Enabled = False
    End Sub
End Class
```

Wenn ich meins compiliere lässt es sich nicht compilieren während das andere ganz normal läuft...

Hat jemand eine Lösung woran es liegen könnte ???

Bitte dringend um Hilfe...
Vielen Dank...

PS: bin Anfänger


----------



## Yaslaw (5. Juni 2018)

Kommt eine Fehlermeldung? Wenn ja, wie heisst sie?


----------



## Yaslaw (5. Juni 2018)

```
Dim LblAnzeige As String
        LblAnzeige.Text &= "x"
```
lblAnzeige wird eine Label-Feld sein
Wenn du das als String deklarierst, dannn wird in den folgezeilen nicht mehr das lable-Objekt verwendet sondern die String-Variable.

Also

```
'Entweder du sprichst das Label-Objekt an
        LblAnzeige.Text &= "x"

'Oder du willst eine Stringvariable
        Dim LblAnzeige As String
        LblAnzeige = "x"
```


----------



## Zvoni (5. Juni 2018)

GNARF
Ich werde es mein Leben lang nicht verstehen, wieso Leute mit Programmieren anfangen, wenn sie nicht einmal lesen können bzw. nicht einmal wissen welche Sprache sie verwenden.

Sein Code ist .NET!


----------



## kako27 (5. Juni 2018)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Kommt eine Fehlermeldung? Wenn ja, wie heisst sie?


Jaaa viele ...U.a. auch der in der 4.ten Zeile mit der Meldung " LblAnzeige " ist nicht deklariert...Deswegen war ich einfach verwirrt und dachte ich musste sie deklarieren...
Ne das Erste war gemeint ...

Vielen herzlichen Dank...


----------



## kako27 (5. Juni 2018)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> GNARF
> Ich werde es mein Leben lang nicht verstehen, wieso Leute mit Programmieren anfangen, wenn sie nicht einmal lesen können bzw. nicht einmal wissen welche Sprache sie verwenden.
> 
> Sein Code ist .NET!


Ich verwende Visual Basic 6.Net das weiß ich ganz genau  und habs doch oben ganz deutlich geschrieben und dazu noch dass ich ja frisch bin... Was hat meine Frage mit .Net zu tun?
Würde gerne mal wissen...Danke dir im Voraus.


----------



## Yaslaw (5. Juni 2018)

VB.NET ist nicht Visual Basic 6 oder VBA oder VBScript. Es ist eine Generation später und Objektbasiert.


----------



## kako27 (5. Juni 2018)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> VB.NET ist nicht Visual Basic 6 oder VBA oder VBScript. Es ist eine Generation später und Objektbasiert.


Ich danke dir für diese akkurate Erklärung  ..wie gesagt bin halt neu hier und hab nicht viel Ahnung über VB...


----------



## kako27 (5. Juni 2018)

Woran unterscheidet sich genau VB.Net von den vorherigen Versionen?


----------



## Yaslaw (6. Juni 2018)

Etwa in fast allem.
Anderer Aufbau. Objekt Orientiert, Andere Funktionen, Mehr möglichkeiten etc.


----------



## kako27 (6. Juni 2018)

Die älteren Versionen waren auch objektorientiert soweit ich weiß...
Vielen Dank für die Infos ...
Dir einen schönen Tag


----------



## Yaslaw (6. Juni 2018)

Die älten kannten Objekte. Waren aber kein reines OOP


----------



## kako27 (6. Juni 2018)

Hi,
ist das normal wenn man ständig Haufenfehler bekommt auch wenn man die Musterlösung vom Programm auf seiner Entwicklungsumgebung testet?


----------



## Spyke (7. Juni 2018)

Nö, eigentlich nicht


----------



## kako27 (7. Juni 2018)

Woran könnte s bei mir liegen? Gibts nen bestimmten Grund bzw. ne bestimmte Erklärung dafür?


----------



## Spyke (8. Juni 2018)

An dir, an schlechtem Tutorial, ev. ist das Tutorial für eine andere Sprache gedacht.
Vielleicht war es auch nur ein Quellcode Ausschnitt zur Erläuterungen/Erklärung der zu einem größeren Konstrukt gehört.
Vielleicht .Net 4.7 Tutorial und hast es probiert mit .Net2.0
....

Ohne zu wissen um was für Ein Tutorial es sich handelt und welcher Teil da genau probiert wurde kann man nur mutmaßen.


----------



## kako27 (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
ne es ist n .Net Framework 4.6.1 was hier verwendet wird ...
Ich glaub mehr liegts am Kompiler selbst , der spinnt manchmal...
Nur nach Lust und Laune funktioniert er...


----------



## kako27 (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich krieg s net hin mit dieser KomboBox... Ich weiß nicht sozu sagen, wie ich diese kleinen Pfeilchen an der Seite rausbekomme bzw. ob die DropdownList die geeignete KomboBox dafür ist.

Ich danke Euch im Voraus.


----------



## Spyke (2. Juli 2018)

Am besten neuen Thread aufmachen, scheint nixs mit dem ursprünglichen problem zu tun zu haben.
Im Eingangsposts gings um compilierfehler, jetzt willst du von ner Combobox Pfeile weg haben ?????

Bitte ordentliche saubere Fragen stellen mit allem nötigen was man eventuell zum Verständnis der Frage benötigen könnte.


----------



## kako27 (4. Juli 2018)

Hi,
 Anscheinend wurde meinen Text falsch verstanden.
Das erste Problem wurde gelöst...Jetzt frage ich erneut, wie man diese Combobox kriegt wo diese 2 kleinen Pfeilchen an deren Seite zu merken sind (zum Auf-und Abklappen der Liste...
Das ist nämlich zum Programmieren eines Countdowns).

Vielen Dank mal...


----------

